# Plateforme streaming



## kayos (15 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous, 

jusqu’à l’année dernière je regardais pas mal de film et séries en streaming. sur filmcomplet ou autre, j’avais un peu de pub et de redirection et autre mais j’arrivais à regarder de s films sans payer... 

aujourd’hui  ces mêmes sites obligent une inscription «  gratuite » ou il faut donner sa CB mais ils précisent que zéro euro ne sera débité .... un peu étrange et ça ne sent Pas tout à fait le légal ... 
quelqu ´un de vous aurait il déjà essayé ??

parce que aujourd’hui je me pose la question de comment regarder un film en streaming...? en payant ou pas. je prends un exemple, je veux me refaire les Star Wars ... je le regarde ou ? Même en payant mais j’espère quand même pouvoir le regarder gratuit étant donné que je parle de films qui ont 5, 10 ou 20 ans... 

merci pour vos avis et info...


----------



## Sly54 (15 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Je ne vais pas donner de réponse  mais juste un conseil : vu que sur les sites de streaming on peut trouver absolument n'importe quoi (et des malwares probablement à la pelle), regarder ces films dans une session NON admin, uniquement dédiée au streaming, me semble bien.
Comme ça, si tu choppes un malware : tu supprimes la session et tu en crées une nouvelle.


----------



## patlek (15 Décembre 2019)

kayos a dit:


> une inscription « gratuite » ou il faut donner sa CB mais ils précisent que zéro euro ne sera débité



???? Déjà pour donner mon numéro de carte sur internet, il faut que je soit sur un site marchand très clairement identifié, sur.

Alors , est ce que je le donnerais sur un obscur site pratiquant a moitié au trois quart voir a 100% le piratage... ouais, c' est cela , oui... ben voyons...


----------



## Locke (15 Décembre 2019)

kayos a dit:


> aujourd’hui ces mêmes sites obligent une inscription « gratuite » ou il faut donner sa CB mais ils précisent que zéro euro ne sera débité .... un peu étrange et ça ne sent Pas tout à fait le légal ...
> quelqu ´un de vous aurait il déjà essayé ??


Dès l'instant ou l'on te demande le n° de ta CB sur un site soi-disant gratuit tu le fuis comme la peste et tu effaces de ta mémoire personnelle le nom de ce site !


----------



## kayos (16 Décembre 2019)

Oui vous avez raison... 
mais alors même en payant sur un bon vrai site, comment fait on a regarder un  fimm en streaming ??


----------



## pouppinou (17 Décembre 2019)

kayos a dit:


> Oui vous avez raison...
> mais alors même en payant sur un bon vrai site, comment fait on a regarder un  fimm en streaming ??


Relis @Locke


Locke a dit:


> Dès l'instant ou l'on te demande le n° de ta CB *sur un site soi-disant gratuit* tu le fuis comme la peste et tu effaces de ta mémoire personnelle le nom de ce site !



Après y a les sites officiels connus, reconnus... comme MyCanal, Netflix, Amazon Prime, Rakuten TV par exemple. Là tu en as pour 4 mois de gratuit en essais 
Moi j'aime bien Rakuten TV car ils offrent régulièrement un code gratuit pour voir un film sur ma SmartTV, et si tu achètes sur leur site Rakuten tu gagnes des points que tu peux utiliser pour louer un film sur Rakuten TV. De plus il y a des films gratuits sur leur site Rakuten TV Free.
Et je ne parle pas de Molotov où là tu as les chaines de la TNT et différents abonnements.

Enfin c'est juste un petit aperçu.
Bon retour dans la légalité 

Seigneur, pardonnes leurs et bénis celui qui revient dans le droit chemin par ta grâce... Amen


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Décembre 2019)

Netflix
Amazon Prime
iTunes (aka Apple TV)
YouTube
Hulu
OCS
CanalPlay
ARTE
M6
TF1
FRANCE TV
INA
etc.









						Guide pratique : quelles plateformes de streaming pour quel public ?
					

Parce que chaque service de streaming a ses spécificités, Le Point Pop fait un tour d'horizon des services de SVoD disponibles en France.




					www.lepoint.fr


----------



## Freshdesh (24 Mars 2020)

kayos a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> jusqu’à l’année dernière je regardais pas mal de film et séries en streaming. sur filmcomplet ou autre, j’avais un peu de pub et de redirection et autre mais j’arrivais à regarder de s films sans payer...
> 
> ...


Bonjour, en fait un site qui demande la CB sans la débiter ça sent l'arnaque, un petit coup d’œil sur les conditions d'utilisation (bon il faut les chercher pour les trouver) tu sera scotché par les conditions associées souvent commençant par un début de compte après 7 jours de façon régulière. Sinon même pour des films anciens le streaming est le streaming, on ne fait pas la part des choses entre ancien et nouveau film, par contre tu peux bien choisir la plateforme qui offre un plus grand nombre de films avec le coût le moins élevé.


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2020)

*C'est par cette intervention que nous clôturerons ce sujet déjà résolu.*

*Merci pour votre participation !*


----------

